

Harvard-developed organic battery hailed as cheap renewable energy solution - rubinelli
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/organic-battery-hailed-as-cheap-renewable-energy-solution-1.2489300

======
henryw
Highlights:

The Harvard team reports that the battery, which they say can be applied on a
power-grid scale, uses naturally abundant and small organic compounds called
quinones rather than electrocatalysts

[A] conventional metal-reliant flow battery costs an estimated $700 per
kilowatt-hour of storage capacity, whereas the Harvard team's metal-free
technology would bring those costs down to $27 per kilowatt-hour.

